# Orange/Blue Contrast in Movie Posters



## Koi (Mar 24, 2010)

> *CANNOT BE UNSEEN.*
> Orange/Blue Contrast in Movie Posters
> Posted on Friday, November 27th, 2009 by Peter Sciretta
> 
> I’m sure you’re aware of Hollywood’s overuse of floating heads on movie posters… but have you noticed the excessive use of orange/blue contrast on theatrical one-sheets? David Chen happened to come across this comic illustrating the Blue/orange contrast, although I’m not sure where it originated or who created it. *After the jump you will see a ton of examples of orange/blue contrast, however I must warn you — as the comic says, once you see it, you’ll notice it everywhere.*


More at the source- 


Lol.  Now just try and unsee this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea, read an article about this a couple weeks ago on Fark.

Didn't it start with O brother where art thou? Or at least, wasn't that where color correction first made it big?


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

I hadn't really paid too much attention to movie posters to notice this, but now that I sit down and look at it I can really see the use of such a device. I guess it could be considered useful as 'eye-catching'.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2010)

Chee said:


>




lol


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> lol



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Mar 24, 2010)

eerie...does the ninja of the forum's namesake count?
​


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2010)

*looks at site banner*

Do we really have any room to talk?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 24, 2010)

Adonis said:


> *looks at site banner*
> 
> Do we really have any room to talk?



We can use other non-orange-and-blue skins


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2010)

lol Too Human


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

Pft. How about no banner? Like me.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2010)

Blue/Orange isn't the worst thing about movie posters. The worst is......


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys do realize it's not just movie poster right? 

Watch either of the transformers films, and actually look for the turquoise/orange combo.

Shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Jessica said:


> Blue/Orange isn't the worst thing about movie posters. The worst is......


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Seems it only shows up for comedies or parodies, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


>


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 25, 2010)

It might have something to do with the two main color temperatures found in basic movie lighting - blue and orange.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

.


----------



## ez (Mar 27, 2010)

i really don't care what colors are in use so long as the poster is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Sen (Mar 27, 2010)

Could be in part because the sky is blue and fire/explosions are orange   Although I guess it makes a good visual tool too.  

Tbh I don't look at movie covers that often so it won't bother me as much, but I'll try and see if I notice that with a lot of movies now


----------



## Alice (Mar 27, 2010)

How terrible. This must be a conspiracy.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 27, 2010)

Mass Effect and Iron Man... I will never be able to unsee this


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2010)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!? 







BTW, ONTD and their current war against this mindfuck of the colour spectrum is truly epic.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 27, 2010)

Now I'll never unsee it


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2010)

Superman said:


> /tron.jpg
> 
> C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!?
> 
> ...



I LOVE ONTD.  The community sort of intimidates me, though.  So I just lurk.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish I could join. You have to have like ten billion friends and super active though. :|


----------



## Koi (Mar 28, 2010)

Ew, I know. :<  It kinda sucks.  I'm fine with lurking, though, since anything I feel I want to contribute tends to get said by someone anyway.

Really, I just love their gifs the most.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd lurk there more often, but they always have boring news stories since I don't care about celebs. Every once in a while I find a good one though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I noticed that subconsciously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuckin' Hollywood.


----------



## John (Apr 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2010)

I simply say it is because Orange gives of the cinema styling to light without using white. Light from the sun, fire, explosions etc etc.

While the blue acts as the darkness (Or everywhere the light doesn't reach) without it being black. 

Its the basic principle of sun in darkness


----------



## Bleach (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahhh shit... Now im gonna notice it lol... Stardust was a great movie . The lady was hot

Even nature


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Ahhh shit... Now im gonna notice it lol... Stardust was a great movie . The lady was hot
> 
> Even nature


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

I noticed the orange/blue contrast in the ABC logo while watching V last night.


----------

